# Fading!



## cottoncandy946 (Apr 2, 2009)

I just got home today in Cylipso's color is dull very dull and it was never like that! Is there something wrong with her??


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

Sounds like a feeding issue. Is she swollen behind her pectoral fins at all or anywhere? I would feed her a pea treat and see how she does with nothing but peas for 24 to 48 hours. Sounds like she may be starting to be constipated. When my bettas got constipated the first sign was a loss of color. Don't give her betta food for a couple of days just peas and make sure the tank is at 80 degrees to 82 degrees to help her get her digestion moving.

They are not always swollen if the problem is not severe or long lasting so don't go just by that. Just try the peas for the couple of days and see if she perks up in color. Do please keep us informed as I think this will do it but if you notice any other symptoms we want to know.

Rose


----------



## cottoncandy946 (Apr 2, 2009)

Her Stomack Looks swollen and her upper fin! I gave her a pea but she doesnt seem to want it!


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

She will when she is hungry...just do not give her any other food tonight and she will be hungry in the morning. Once they try the peas they generally love them but they sometimes need to be really hungry to be coaxed to try them the first time. So she is being a finicky baby and not wanting to eat and may have a tummy ache too so let her be good and hungry before you offer her anything again. She will not be the worse for missing a meal and it may help her to pass the food she is stuffed with.

Rose

Sorry I have not been on much today but I am having computer problems. *frown (guess we got the "frownie" just in time LOL)


----------



## cottoncandy946 (Apr 2, 2009)

Yeah It is good but theres more Betta trouble! Shadow is swimming but he always lays down for awhile after swimming for a couple mins!Is it becouse is tail is so short?? Or is the problem something else?


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

Kayla is he still being medicated? If he is he probably needs a break from the meds and a water change and a few days with the carbon back in the filter to get his equilibrium back. If not it may be that he is also having a feeding problem as the same situations applied to him that did to Cylipso. He ate the same foods and was fed the same way. Could he possibly be swollen like she is? Check to see if he has any swelling. He may be just inactive due to the finrot but I am guessing they missed you and the attention they got and were generally more inactive than usual and then maybe allowed their digestive systems to get out of whack and need to get back in gear with their food control. It is not going to hurt either of them to be fasted for 24 hours and see if this helps them but he needs a break in the meds if he is still on it.

I know it is going to be hard to do a partial water change but perhaps you can get someone to do it with you supervising. Maybe?

I hope that you are doing okay. Let us know how you are doing okay?

Rose


----------



## cottoncandy946 (Apr 2, 2009)

Shadow is not swollen at all but Cylipso looks better and she ste her pea! Im doing pretty good but my Leg is still so sore! Should I do a half water change and no Shadow is not being medacted andy more! I think that there just being over fed so I'll cut them back on there food!



Kayla


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

Yes cut them way back and maybe cut him back by not feeding him at all for one day and see if it perks him up. He may just be way overfed. Sometimes they need a day to get back to being empty. They have really touchy tummies. I know that even if Diablo gets one or two pieces of food too many he is sluggish for a whole day.

Rose


----------



## cottoncandy946 (Apr 2, 2009)

Ooooh yeah I'm not going to feed him tonight or tomorrow,Cylipso's color is back too!!


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

How are Cylipso and Shadow doing today? I am hoping that this is all they needed to have done as they just missed their mommy.



Rose


----------



## cottoncandy946 (Apr 2, 2009)

Cylipso is better but Shadow seems lazier! I'm getting worried what else could be the problem???


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

Is the temperature in his tank low? Sometimes if the temperature is low or if the heater has failed they get cold and their bodies get slowed down. Do you have a thermometer in his tank to check the temperature? He could just still be feeling not well since he had the finrot and all too. So you may have to restart him on some type of med but I need to know more about what he is doing is there some way you could do a vid or pic of what he is up to and post it? Have you tried peas on him?


----------



## cottoncandy946 (Apr 2, 2009)

I can't put up and pics becouse my computer doesnt put them up for some bazzrae reason!The temp in his tank is 80 degrees,I tried peas but he doesnt seem to want them but he might eat them later! He is still just laying on the bottom gravel! he only swims when I tap the tank. Is it still a tummy problem??


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

It really does sound like it and until he eats some peas for you I would not feed him any betta food. It really sounds like he is constipated and just has not had his relief yet. I would not give in until he has some peas. He can go for 3 or 4 days with no betta food without it hurting him so do not worry it will actually hurt him more to eat at this point.

Rose


----------



## cottoncandy946 (Apr 2, 2009)

Oooh ok! Will he get better? How long will it take??


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

It could take 3 or 4 days but not longer. He will be okay if he doesn't eat any more until he gets to being more active. But do not give him more food to make him more stuffed or you will make it more of a problem for him to deal with. He needs to work the food on through first. Peas will help but he needs to have peas for a couple of times to get him back to normal and then a day of rest for his tummy like he had a bad case of flu or something.

Rose


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

I got your PM and am so happy to hear that they are doing better. I am posting it here so the others who read this will know of the outcome to their health and know that we got them over the hump.

Thanks so much for the update.

Rose


----------



## cottoncandy946 (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks For helping Cylipso and Shadow I would make them say thank you right now but there sleeping!!!:fish bowl-3:They might be pretending!!!!!*r2


----------



## Mermaid (Jul 23, 2009)

Heehee, glad to know they're doing better


----------



## fishlover2009 (Aug 3, 2009)

Glad your fish are feeling better!


----------



## cottoncandy946 (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks Im glad too! They look alot better and there more energetic!


----------

